
Show HN: Sort and Filter Brown CS Courses - macmccann
https://macmccann.github.io/brown-cs-courses/
======
macmccann
Hi everyone! This is part of a course project my group did at Brown University
attempting to create a better system with which to find Computer Science
courses. Part of the project was to post the website on a forum for feedback,
so we decided to use Hacker News. Let us know what you think!

------
ThomasWhite95
Why not try implementing the pathway and hour filters on the current UI from
Cabs? It sounds very smart and should be easy to add to the existing UI.

~~~
macmccann
That's a good idea! We think that the current product offered by Courses@Brown
is finalized however, so we're not sure they would be open to changing the
software like that.

------
Elisbeth_washnt
Is there a way for the users to leave comments on any of the courses? I think
it'd be cool to have reviews on each course too!

~~~
macmccann
That's a good suggestion. We'd have to figure out how to authenticate the
users first.

------
lilithompson
This looks good. Are there any plans in the future to build this out more?

~~~
macmccann
Thank you for the feedback! There are plans to expand this project and several
other related ideas into a more extensive and usable tool to help Brown
students plan their courses over four years.

